# Glue up orientation.



## Peri (1 Jan 2021)

I have this post I've picked up from soomewhere - no idea what, but it looks fairly standard, except for the one face that looks really interesting.

These 3 photos show the two faces.















I shouldn't run into any problems if I want to glue it to another piece of wood like this, should I? It's still just long grain to long grain?


----------



## Orraloon (2 Jan 2021)

To me that does not look like one bit of wood. At a guess I would say its 2 different timbers miter joined. First pic looks like some kind of ceder and the last 2 look like meranti. A look at the end grain would help resolve things.
Regards
John


----------



## Peri (2 Jan 2021)

Defo just one piece.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (2 Jan 2021)

That looks like a piece of Douglas Fir and Sapele.You'll be fine glueing them together and as long as they have similar moisture content they'll stay straight.


----------



## Peri (2 Jan 2021)

Thanks - I thought so but just wanted to check I wasn't asking for trouble


----------



## thetyreman (2 Jan 2021)

how heavy is the softwood? it looks like pitch pine to me, if it's very heavy it's likely to be pitch pine, if not douglas fir, does it smell like sherbert dip?


----------



## Peri (2 Jan 2021)

It's not pitch pine - I have some of that and it's heavier than most of the hardwoods I've got !


----------

